# Farmhouse Sink?



## Janet H (May 30, 2009)

We are redoing our kitchen and the idea of adding an apron front sink has been raised. Has any one used one? Is the somewhat lower height uncomfortable?  DH loves this idea - I am not so sure....

Any input would be helpful.


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2009)

I've never used one.  Is it just an appearance thing or is there a benefit to the apron front?  

You lose that little drawer in front if you go with the apron.


----------



## Janet H (May 30, 2009)

I've never used one either.. but the propaganda says it saves wear on cabinet edges because you aren't leaning against wood. They are handsome and I suspect that's the appeal here but another advantage might be that they sit forward of the back splash more and so you can reclaim some of that space behind the sink.  But this is just supposition.


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2009)

I remodeled my kitchen last year and ended up with a deeper sink.  It's 10" deep as opposed to the more common 7" deep.  That was a big plus for me.  Plenty of room to manipulate big items.

Good luck with the project.


----------



## Alix (May 30, 2009)

I have used lower sinks and don't much care for them (hurts my back). Having said that though, I love the look, and if you can get it up high enough to keep your back comfy I think it would be lovely!


----------



## Robo410 (May 30, 2009)

farmhouse sinks are pricey.  But you can get a simmilar wide and ddep sink in a normal drop or undermount fitting.   THe size and shape are excellent.


----------



## chefkathleen (May 30, 2009)

ooh ooh! Pictures when it's finished! I told my DH that the next house we get is going to be built around the kitchen no matter what!! 
I've not used those sinks either but seen them in Lowe's and Home Depot.
I like a deeper sink for my bigger pots though.


----------



## mudbug (May 31, 2009)

I would like one deep enough so that all the dirty dishes in it are not visible.


----------

